# Finishing advise for solid oak kitchen worktop



## Mcluma (13 Jun 2012)

What is the best and most suitable finishing to put on a solid oak kitchen worktop.

There have been a lot of people who have put in solid worktops. and wondered what kind of finishing they have put on it

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Von Ryan (13 Jun 2012)

I used Liberon Finishing oil, messed up one time when I forgot to wipe it off but cleaned and reapplied and good as gold.


----------



## chippymart (13 Jun 2012)

I prefer Osmo's Top oil. Found the most durable to stop water penetration and doesn't smell awful like danish oil etc.


----------



## Tomyjoiner (13 Jun 2012)

I use danish when i do kitchens just a bit of an unplesant smell.


----------



## Mcluma (13 Jun 2012)

The wife bought some danish oil and a lint free cloth so i will have a go with that

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Mcluma (15 Jun 2012)

She has put a first coat on it this morning and it looks stunning. 2 more coats and it should be done


----------



## Mcluma (15 Jun 2012)

Its got now two coats of Danish oil on it (top side and bottom)

How many coats do you reckon it needs?




Untitled by mcluma, on Flickr




Untitled by mcluma, on Flickr


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (18 Jun 2012)

Three on everything before installing, then three more when in place.


----------



## Stormer1940 (22 Jun 2012)

Personally I swear by the Osmo Top Oil as Mart advised on. 
A bit more expensive than Danish but in my opinion a better product. 
3 - 4 coats by brush tops with OSMO.
They all do a base layer product for areas that are subject to more moisture i.e. Sinks, dish washer.


----------



## Mcluma (22 Jun 2012)

I have now five coats on it, top and bottom


----------

